# 1yo dropping percentiles in weight?



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

My 1yo is in the 95 percentile for height, but the 20th for weight. His weight percentile has been dropping since 4 mos old.
His percentiles have been:
Up until 4 mos old- weight 75-90, height 97th
6 mos old- weight 50-75, height 95th
1yo- weight 20th, height 95th, weight for height=3rd %ile

I knew he was thin, but not THAT thin! Comparing him to kids his age and older, he's quite a bit thinner. He doesn't look "skinny" to me, just lean, if that makes sense. He has dimples in his hands, chubbyish feet, etc.
I've always read that it doesn't matter where they are on the chart, just that they stay in a similar percentile range, and his is definitely dropping.

He just had a well baby visit today (is that what they're called? The receptionist said she'd never heard that term), and the doctor didn't say anything about it his weight or percentiles or anything, but...

Some things that might be relevant- he's still bf'ing, he eats solids well, he's been walking since 10.5mos and is VERY active (the child rarely stops going, going, going).
He had a rash that we determined was due to food sensitivities (but never figured out all the foods), but it disappeared in the last week or so.

oh, I don't know if this matters, but I've been block feeding him. He nurses on my right side once a day (then more at night), and the left the rest of the time. He doesn't like nursing on my right side more often- before I started the block feeding, he would latch on for a few seconds, not get much milk, then stop. He'd sometimes do that until I let him nurse on my left side, which left my right side uncomfortable and engorged. We've been doing this for months, so maybe it would be different now? He definitely gets milk every time he nurses at my left side.


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

Is he gaining weight, developing normally, peeing and pooping regularly? Then he is just fine!

I believe that this is a more normal "curve" for some kids, especially breast fed kids. All 4 of my kids have done the same thing as your child. They grow fast early on, then plateau for about 6 months (weight only), then they slowly go back to gaining weight. Then later when other kids slow in growth and weight, mine keep chugging along







. My 9 year old is 5 foot tall and 80 lbs (TALL and willowy like his dad).

I wouldn't worry unless some other issues present themselves.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

That makes me feel better! Dp looked at me like I was crazy for worrying. lol. There is nothing else we're concerned about, except for the food sensitivities, but we've never related that to weight.

He is gaining weight- he went from 15.5lbs at 4 mos, 18.7lbs at 6mos, and is now 21lbs at 1yo. (ds1 weighed that at 7-8mos!)

He's definitely doing fine on milestones- walking, babbling, conveys what he wants (either throught gestures, "words," or signs), understands some commands.

He was peeing a LOT, and very recently cut down to what seems to be normal. I haven't counted, but I'd say 6-10 times a day. He poops every day or two, but occasionally has lots of undigested food.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

There are kids that just GO!GO!GO!GO!GO!GO!GO! and they might be more slender.

You might try adding some fat to his diet but he is probably fine.


----------



## CassnBeth (Jul 30, 2007)

This makes me feel better too! My little girl has dropped from the 50th percentile for weight at birth down to the 14th at one year. We did a little dance of joy because she managed to cross 18 pounds at 12 months. My ped. seems to swing wildly between concerned and not-concerned regardless of weight gain so he is no comfort at all.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

What charts are those percentiles on? Maybe it's just the chart you're using -- the weight #'s sound very very close to DS's weight gain for the first year (though he is super short) -- I don't have the numbers on me but they sound almost exactly the same. I have no idea where my DS was/is on the charts though, I never really checked & his doctor never mentioned it that I recall...

Also your DS walked earlier than a lot of kids so maybe he's expending more energy & hit that toddler weight plateau a little early?

As far as the block feeding, we still block feed too at 17mos, I tried once or twice switching sides every time & that just didn't work out for us, but you could always give it a shot -- I do notice I now switch sides more often than I used to (used to have 6-12 hour blocks and now they're about 3-6 hour blocks) so... that's my experience, FWIW!

With the food sensitivities, is he gluten-sensitive at all? That's the only thing I'd wonder, if he could have malabsorption issues or something that's related to his sensitivities, though it sounds to me like he's a healthy kid.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

That sounds like what my daughter did. She dipped down to the 24% on weight (up around 75% for height at that time) by around 15 months. That was from being 89% for weight at birth and 92% for height. Now at two she is 47-49% for both weight and height. Kids grow differently.


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

Without consulting my little book, I can remember fairly clearly that DD was around 15% for weight at birth. She was EBF for the first 6-7 months and was around the 50% for weight and height at that time. By one year (still nursing regularly), she had dropped to the 8th% for weight and 30-something-th for height. Now at 2 years she is in the 50% for height and the 20% for weight (still nursing but weaning.)

I remember being alarmed at her one year appointment at the drastic drop-off in weight. She even lost a tiny bit between a sick visit and her physical. But her physician wasn't alarmed at all and now she has really made up the drop during this last year. Your son just sounds lean to me and if he's gaining overall and meeting milestones, I would try not to be too stressed. (Of course, easier said than done!)


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Being skinny doesn't indicate disease. I was always high percentiles for height and low for weight. I still am super duper skinny. I've never been sick a day in my life (knock on wood!). If it makes you feel any better my dd has only gained 2 lbs since she was 6 months (she's now 18 months). She had quite a bit of extra padding at 6 months though LOL


----------



## CassnBeth (Jul 30, 2007)

Not to thread hijakck -- But for those of you whose kids dropped percentiles but didn't cause concern, what would you have had to have seen to have been worried? Because I would love to stop being concerned about this.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks all







I feel better now. I would be interested in answers to the pp's question, though.

I'm going to try to switch up the block feeding a little bit- feeding from the right side twice a day, just in case. He could be gluten sensitive, we never really figured it out. He does have some things that could be food intolerance symptome (very poor sleep, head banging, etc).

I paid attention today, and he doesn't eat as much as I thought he did. He *can* eat a lot, but he'd rather play that sit still long enough to eat. This morning he ate 1.5 servings of cheese (he loves cheese), half a banana, a few bites of apple, a few multigrain cereal flakes, and a bite or two of egg.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CassnBeth* 
Not to thread hijakck -- But for those of you whose kids dropped percentiles but didn't cause concern, what would you have had to have seen to have been worried? Because I would love to stop being concerned about this.

Signs of malnourishment... bloating, circles under the eyes, little appetite... actual weight loss (vs. just dropping percentages) not due to recent virus... listlessness, not reaching milestones, not responding well, other medical issues (digestive issues, seizures, signs of allergies/intolerances)...

Basically if the kid looks & acts perfectly healthy, I'm not particularly concerned, but if they look or act sick, tired, confused, or just not like a normal toddler, then I'd be concerned.

ETA: Becky, sounds like your 1yo eats more than my 17mo... I'm lucky if I can get him to eat 3-4 bites of anything for breakfast!


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

Becky, that sounds about right for a 10 month old baby!

Beth, things that are signs to worry about: dark urine, bad breath, hairloss or dry brittle hair, refusing to eat, no growth in heght, bad napping and sleeping, lack of energy/ clingy, slow to meet developmental milestones, a funny tingle in the back of your Mommy brain, others commenting on size or low energy levels in your child, etc.

If you can't let go of worrying about weight: what is it that is bothering you? As my ped. says, "If you don't know what is wrong with a child, ask its mother!" Mother's often know if something is wrong, especially subtle signs that might not show up at a doctor's visit. If that is the case, go talk to your ped! Chat with a nutritionist that is knowledgable about breastfed children, get a second opinion, etc. until you feel OK.

With my oldest child, I did feed him in front of the TV for about a year. He was skinny and getting sick regularly. So I would hand him good food during a show and he would eat it. Once I got him up to the 15th percentile (we was 90% + for height), I stopped. But he also seemed to eat better then too.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't care a whole lot about how thin or fat my baby/toddler is: I care that they are healthy. There is a ginormous range of what qualifies as 'healthy' weight wise and I don't really know for sure what is best for my kid until we are through a stage and I can say, "Guess that was it."









When I was a little worried I asked my pediatrician and he told me flat out, "Anyone with a kid who is ahead on as many milestones as your kid is does not need to worry. She's outrageously healthy. She's also thin. So what?"

He was a great pediatrician.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

OP, your DS is almost just like mine with his weight progress. Mine is 14.5 mo and is probably 21 lbs and has gained slowly the last several months, where he took off at the beginning (and started at 9lbs 2oz). He is learning new things, eating, and while he's starting to look smaller (not losing weight, but not "keeping up" with growing with age. He just grows slower. I've contemplated getting the iron test that was offered, still haven't decided. I do know he's healthy though.


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

What chart are those percentiles according to? There's quite a difference between the CDC version and the WHO version. If your doctor didn't mention it, then it's likely that they are using the CDC version, but the doctor is aware that breastfed children level out after around 6 months whereas formula-fed babies continue to increase.

DD1 I think gained half a pound b/w 6 months and 1 yr.
I'm not sure about DD2 though she was in a much lower percentile at 12 months. But again, that was the CDC chart. And she's definitely progressing developmentally in an appropriate manner so I'm not in the least bit concerned.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow! I just looked up the WHO chart, and he's just under 50th %ile for weight on that one. Still above 97% for height, so his weight for height is still low. That's a pretty big difference in percentiles!


----------

